# Questions about first Campy groupset



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm building a Wilier Izoard and equipping with Chorus 11. I have a few questions:

1) I was in the habit of using a KMC or ConneX link to remove the chain occasionally and clean it. I see KMC makes a quick link for campy 11 but nobody else does. With Campy 11, should I abandon the quick link idea and get used to cleaning on the bike?

2) Do the bolt and hollow nut that hold the brake to the frame come with the new brakeset?

3) Is the Campy chain tool the way to go, or are the two Park chain tools similarly good?

4) Confirm that the Campy cassette splines will not bite the hub like Shimano do.

Dave


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll try to answer some of your questions



dgeesaman said:


> I'm building a Wilier Izoard and equipping with Chorus 11. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) I was in the habit of using a KMC or ConneX link to remove the chain occasionally and clean it. I see KMC makes a quick link for campy 11 but nobody else does. With Campy 11, should I abandon the quick link idea and get used to cleaning on the bike?
> 
> ...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

KMC 11 speed links work fine


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I haven't tried the links since I invested in a tool in 2009. The campy 11 speed tool works perfectly every time, it's a well engineered precisely made tool. I haven't tried the park 11 speed tool, but I've never had any bad experiences with park tools. I carry a KMC 11 link in my saddle bag so I can get home if a chain fails.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

IIRC , isn't the KMC 11sp link only able to install once, and is not removeable?
If you remove chain frequently for cleaning, you're going to end up with a chain that's 50% KMC links! (Maybe I'm confusing the KMC with the once-only SRAM 10sp link).

I always clean chain on the bike (with Park Tool gadget), and use the Campy 11sp chain tool when rotating among chains (about every 3K miles) to extend cassette life.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The link's package says they are not reusable, but I have openned and reused them many times.

however I follow advice I got here, and it is to keep the same link with the same chain, that because off course the link will also enlarge together with the chain, so it is not a good idea to reuse an old link with a new chain.

but, well I can also imagine that the link would also enlarge at a different rate as it is not made of exactly the same materials.

and also there is the closing area wear, when you set the link the first time it is very tight and takes force or even you have to use a tool to close it, the next times you close it is it easier. I immagine there is a point where it could be too loose


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

bigbill said:


> I haven't tried the links since I invested in a tool in 2009. The campy 11 speed tool works perfectly every time, it's a well engineered precisely made tool. I haven't tried the park 11 speed tool, but I've never had any bad experiences with park tools. I carry a KMC 11 link in my saddle bag so I can get home if a chain fails.


If I recall correctly, C-40 shared a good reason or two for using the Campagnolo 11sp Chain Tool. I have also only used the official tool, never the Park one. As BigBill said, it is really a great tool. Too add to this, they are made specifically with assisting features and guides to make sure you get the chain pin in the right place. I don't know whether the Park version also has the same features. 

Considering I service several Campa-equipped bikes, I decided to invest in the Campa Chain Tool.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Exactly ... the Campy 11 chain tool acts as a "GO - NO GO" guage for inserting the pin to the precise depth. 

When the tool is setup for "peening" or "mushrooming" the outboard end of the pin head, the chain won't slip into the tool unless the inboard end of pin, is pushed in to the correct depth (don't over drive it!).


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

Park's CT-11 chain tool only mushrooms the chain pin. You still need another chain tool to break/join the chain. With the mushroomed pins, you probably need rather strong hands to drive the pin out with a standard chain tool.

I also have nothing but good words to say of the all-in-one Campy 11sp chain tool. It is a well thought out tool.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input. I think I'll invest in the Campy tool (it's "only" $150 at ribble) to be certain. As a 200lb rider in a moderately hilly area and a propensity to challenge myself on the hills, it's only wise.

Quick question though: if my chain breaks on a ride, and I'm carrying a KMC as backup, (and I survived the incident without injury), won't I need a pocket chain tool to free the broken link and install the KMC? Or is there a clever way to use a multi-tool to get the damaged section apart? I've been fortunate and never found need to fix a chain on the road.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

dgeesaman said:


> ...Quick question though: if my chain breaks on a ride, and I'm carrying a KMC as backup, (and I survived the incident without injury), won't I need a pocket chain tool to free the broken link and install the KMC? ....


Correct.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

dgeesaman said:


> 4) Confirm that the Campy cassette splines will not bite the hub like Shimano do.


I'll answer that one more strongly: No, they won't. In fact, if I clean my freehub body after pulling off the cassette, you're going to need to look very closely to be able to tell it apart from a brand new one.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

dgeesaman said:


> I'm building a Wilier Izoard and equipping with Chorus 11. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) I was in the habit of using a KMC or ConneX link to remove the chain occasionally and clean it. I see KMC makes a quick link for campy 11 but nobody else does. With Campy 11, should I abandon the quick link idea and get used to cleaning on the bike?


I ran a Wippermann chain and Connex link on a Centaur 10sp set up for several years with no problem. Last I checked a few months ago, Wippermann does not have an 11sp product. There was an article in Velo a few months ago about Wippermann. They said that they would not put an 11sp Connex link on the market unless they had an 11sp chain.

On my current Chorus 11sp set up, I have a Campagnolo chain with the KMC 11sp Missing Link. KMC does say that the 11sp Missing Link should not be reused. In theory, when you disassemble the Link, you remove it and reassemble with a new one. There should only be one quick disconnect in any given chain loop. I purchased some extra Links and I believe they were on the order of $5 - $7.


----------



## AC0 (Aug 19, 2010)

For a quick link I'm using a BBB SmartLink:

BCH-11S - Chains - BBB

Looks pretty much the same as the ones from IRD and Clarks. Original manufacturer is probably YBN (Yaban)

YABAN Chain - Products

BBB also have a 11 speed compatible chain tool that can break and peen.

BTL-55 - Workshop Tools - BBB

Not as fool proof as the Campagnolo tool, but works as long as you are careful.

AC


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

As a data point, I've used Veloce (all free cogs) cassettes on alloy hub bodies for tens of thousands of miles and have never seen signs of the splines being damaged in any way.


----------



## Powershot (Sep 18, 2004)

As someone who has used all three methods with Campy 11 chains, I would highly recommend the KMC 11 (but I don't think that link can be removed), the BBB, or the Campy chain tool. I had about a 50% failure rate with the Park CT-4 driving pins through although the Park CT-11 works just fine, as long as the CT-4 pin doesn't break.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Powershot said:


> As someone who has used all three methods with Campy 11 chains, I would highly recommend the KMC 11 *(but I don't think that link can be removed)*, the BBB, or the Campy chain tool. I had about a 50% failure rate with the Park CT-4 driving pins through although the Park CT-11 works just fine, as long as the CT-4 pin doesn't break.


Of course it can be removed. KMC says not to REUSE the link.


----------

